# Lito's Sora: The Tesla of Electric Superbikes



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Lito Green Motion Sora, which in Japanese means 'Sky', starts at $41,000.

More...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

News Bot said:


> Lito Green Motion Sora, which in Japanese means 'Sky', starts at $41,000.
> 
> More...


From that linked article: 


> With a maximum speed of 201 mph and a 0-60 mph figure around four seconds, it blasts past the competition.


I call the bluff. Show me 201 mph. What a load of crap


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Some of the first articles mentioned 125mph max speed, now it's 201mph... likely a Typo. Maybe they meant 200kmh.... because that's what's on their website. I highly doubt 201mph... especially without any fairings.... if they can hit 201mph, then it wouldn't take much more to beat the Lightning Land Speed record.

They also say there's 12kwh of batteries onboard and it's got a range of 185 miles, that's 64wh/mi. Even the lightweight Zero with city driving and less aerodynamic drag gets ~75wh/mi minimum. I doubt that it's even that low because they use a CVT (which is way more lossy than direct drive). 

The thing is a beast @530lbs!


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

major said:


> From that linked article:
> I call the bluff. Show me 201 mph. What a load of crap


Simple stupid error from reporter.... not 200 mph, but 200 *km/h*
It's my guess!

185 miles is probably possible.... at 15 mph


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

That's 64wh/mi.... They're not going to get that with a heavy bike like that + a CVT..... I just don't believe it at all.


----------

